

Any HNers in Yerevan? Let's meet - grigy

I wonder if there are any HN readers from Yerevan, Armenia. Would be happy to meet some.
======
grouzen
I wish to join the author, but I want to know about readers from Crimea,
Ukraine.

~~~
grigy
I've been in Ukraine many times, but never in Crimea.

~~~
grouzen
I start to think that we are alone here with you ;).

~~~
grigy
Yep, that's true :)

